# Using the Report Problem Post Function



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2013)

Did you know that when you click on the red triangle that EVERY Mod and Admin is sent a "Report Problem Post" email to their personal email address?  Yep!

We are starting to receive MANY requests for simple editing using the "Report Problem Post" link - which is overkill.

For a simple editing request, or "move this post" request, please contact the Mod for the specific forum with a PM, instead.

If you scroll down to the bottom of any forum, you will see the name of the Mod for that forum.

Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 7, 2013)

So what can we use the Report a Post icon for? Violations of the posting rules only?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> So what can we use the Report a Post icon for? Violations of the posting rules only?



Yes - that is what it's for - you see this every time you click on the red triangle:



> Note: This is ONLY to be used to report problem posts in violation of forum posting rules, e.g. spam, politics, advertising, inappropriate forum, and problematic (harassment, fighting, or rude) posts. For general communication with BBS Administration, use the Contact BBS Admin link at bottom of the page.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 7, 2013)

Reading the How To post about Report a Problem Post, it seems to suggest using that icon for moves threads?



> Even "perhaps a moderator will come along and move this to another forum for you" posts don't help, either, as they still require a moderator to stumble across the post. If the post requires BBS Staff attention, report it via the procedure above.



Can we still use this button if a post is in the wrong forum?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Reading the How To post about Report a Problem Post, it seems to suggest using that icon for moves threads?
> 
> Can we still use this button if a post is in the wrong forum?



Look at it this way:  If there was no red triangle, would you send a personal email to every single TUG staff member for something minor, like moving a thread?  Probably not - but that's what happens when you click on the red triangle.  All I'm saying is please use discretion...


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 8, 2013)

I think dioxide45 is saying that the "How To post about Report a Problem Post"  needs to change because it currently states to use the icon (see below).



> _Even "perhaps a moderator will come along and m*ove this to another forum for you" posts don't help, either*, as they still require a moderator to stumble across the post. *If the post requires BBS Staff attention, report it via the procedure above*._


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 8, 2013)

:whoopie: I learned something today ​ 

I didn't know the moderator name was at the bottom of the threads​ 
I rarely select a forum and browse, I use the filters and "New Posts" which gives me just the threads that have new posts since I visited and excludes the brands and regions I don't care to follow daily​ 
That view doesn't have the Moderator information because you are viewing a single thread from that forum topic​


----------



## Joe33426 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been reporting spam when I see it, am I not supposed to do that?  

Or do you guys clean that up yourselves?  It's just so annoying to read a thread that you think something is new and it's gibberish.  It's not even good spam. 

The funny thing is that most of the spammers have "man" listed under their resorts.   I was thinking "man" must be a new Wyndham resort in Nigeria.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 8, 2013)

What about reporting posts that are over the limits (check-in date beyond 45 days or over $100 per night) in the Last Minute Rentals? How is the best way to report those, or is it better to wait until the mods notice it?


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 8, 2013)

thats fine...any violation of any rules or posting guidelines...click away =)


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, you are supposed to report posts that violate the posting rules.  

My point is that people are using it for simple editing requests - like, "Can you mark my Ad sold?"  "Can you correct the spelling in the title of this Ad?"  etc.  Those are not emergencies.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Brian & Denise. 

I don't like being a "tattle-tale", but it annoys me when people post something clearly in violation of the rules (and the big red letters of the dates allowed).


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 8, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> Thanks Brian & Denise.
> 
> I don't like being a "tattle-tale", but it annoys me when people post something clearly in violation of the rules (and the big red letters of the dates allowed).



That is a clear rules violation!


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 8, 2013)

LAX Mom said:


> Thanks Brian & Denise.
> 
> I don't like being a "tattle-tale", but it annoys me when people post something clearly in violation of the rules (and the big red letters of the dates allowed).





DeniseM said:


> That is a clear rules violation!



You are not being a tattle-tale.  The icon is there so we can help moderate the BBS.

There are many times when there are no mods logged in and if you see blatant violations, you will be alerting the people who can do something about them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 4, 2013)

Does anyone else think it's hilarious that a spammer posted on this particular thread.  The irony!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Does anyone else think it's hilarious that a spammer posted on this particular thread.  The irony!



I was thinking the same thing. Though this thread wasn't about reporting problem posts, it was about not reporting non problem posts.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2014)

Bumping to the top


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

Oops, I'm guilty of this.  After re-reading this thread I remember recently using the icon to suggest a change to a different forum.

It won't happen again, thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 22, 2014)

*Where ?  (I'm Not Seeing It.)*




DeniseM said:


> If you scroll down to the bottom of any forum, you will see the name of the Mod for that forum.


I see where it says _Contact BBS Admin_ way down at the bottom, but I don't see where the forum moderator's name is shown.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 22, 2014)

*Nobody's Perfect.*




csxjohn said:


> Oops, I'm guilty of this.


Me too. 

Now that I know, I'll try to do better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 22, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> I see where it says _Contact BBS Admin_ way down at the bottom, but I don't see where the forum moderator's name is shown.
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


 

Alan:

The information doesn't show if you select "New Posts"

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198448

If you go into a thread from the index then it dispays

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

AwayWeGo said:


> I see where it says _Contact BBS Admin_ way down at the bottom, but I don't see where the forum moderator's name is shown.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



You won't see it on this page, you need to go to the main forum page, in this case "About TUG BBS."

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=10


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 22, 2014)

*My TUG Friends Know Everything.*



Rent_Share said:


> The information doesn't show if you select "New Posts"
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198448
> 
> ...





csxjohn said:


> You won't see it on this page, you need to go to the main forum page, in this case "About TUG BBS."
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=10


Thank you. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 22, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Oops, I'm guilty of this.  After re-reading this thread I remember recently using the icon to suggest a change to a different forum.
> 
> It won't happen again, thanks for bringing this up.



I know their volume of reported posts dropped after I saw this. I no longer bother to report posts. I figure someone else is flagging those spam posts. It is rare to never that I use the red triangle to report a post.

I see tones of misplaced posts in the TUG Lounge that should probably be in Travel Info. I am not going to bother to take the additional time to send a PM to move a thread to a different forum.


----------



## philemer (Feb 22, 2014)

Brian,
Isn't it possible to tweak the software so that only the mods of the affected forum (and Admins) receive the RBP alert? That's the way it is on a large BBS I help moderate. I think we use the same vBulletin software. This would be'cleaner' IMO.

Phil


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2014)

mods are welcome to make changes and such in any forum they choose, this works out very well as we have moderators all over random time zones (even out in hawaii).


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 23, 2014)

Brian,
It doesn't seem to me that it works out very well if you have moderators who may feel compelled to act on every email they receive, and thus may be overburdened enough to feel a need to post a reminder on how to use the triangle (and then a "bump").  If it is that necessary, then maybe a change to what Phil suggests should be considered.

JMHO, of course, but I walked those shoes as a moderator in the early years of TUG, part of that  time as the *only* one.

Fern



TUGBrian said:


> mods are welcome to make changes and such in any forum they choose, this works out very well as we have moderators all over random time zones (even out in hawaii).


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi Fern and thank you for your input.  I bumped the post yesterday, because one individual reported the same thread 4 times, yesterday.  

I have found that many Tuggers do not realize that when they use the "report problem post" function that they are sending an email to everyone that works for TUG, and that if they knew that, they would probably use it  a little more sparingly.

When we get a "problem post" report, we get an email sent to our personal email address, and it's impossible to know whether it's Legit, or frivolous, without opening it and reading it. So even the frivolous ones have to be read, to determine if a Mod needs to take action.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2014)

moderators have free reign to take steps to rectify obvious and glaring violations of the posting guidelines in any forum.

anything thats a grey area, or even when one moderator takes action in a separate forum...they in nearly every situation ive come across...post about it in the moderators forum with their actions and explanation.

I cannot recall ever thinking "wow, that moderator shouldnt have done that"...but we do have disagreements on various posts and threads from time to time.

Just because it happens behind the scenes does not mean nothing gets done =)


----------

